# Beautiful RN Doves for Adoption in Northern CA



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Someone recently surrendered _fifty_ beautiful, healthy ringneck doves to the Palo Alto Animal Shelter. Elizabeth Young managed to place about 20 of them, but there are still thirty or so in need of homes. I adopted one (all I have room for) and am quarantining ten more before they go on to new homes. Not banded, but these are beautiful birds that appear to have been well cared for. Gorgeous colors, as you can see from the pictures: pieds, whites, tangerines, normal grays. The grays have deep, rich coloring with a hint of lavender on their breasts. 

These are lovely, peaceful doves (unlike most of _my _ringnecks, which have aggressive streaks a mile wide). I have the ten in a large cage and there's absolutely no fighting. Very sweet birds. 

If you're interested, contact the Palo Alto Animal Services at (650) 496-5971. Address: 3281 E. Bayshore Road, Palo Alto, CA 94303. The staff is super nice and helpful. They don't ship, so unfortunately you will need to live within driving distance.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you, Cathy and bumping up!


----------

